# Gravel Garage Floor To Concrete Floor...



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

You don't indicate where you live. There is a problem with just a 6" deep footer. Also with the ground elevation to the top of the sill as indicated in the last photo. More info please.


----------



## Koldhammer (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. OK, I added my location. I'm in Manitoba, Canada. The existing concrete is not giving me any problems, but I would like to have concrete in the area that is now gravel.

My main question is whether to just pour the concrete slab in the area of the floor that is now gravel, but keep it separate from the existing concrete, or to tie it to the existing concrete?


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I would undoubtedly dowel them together, thus creating a floating slab very similar to a conventional grade beam slab........


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

tie bars, jo ? you sure ? in canada ? grade beams have a much different dimension ratio, no ?

irc


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Similar construction at similar depths are better tied together, and gain support from each other IMO. If the existing small strip footing has been successfully supporting the weight of the garage fro umpteen years, who are we to argue about it............


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

I wanted to pour a grade beam for a 30x30 garage when I lived up north, and pour the floor later and tie into the beam after the garage was built, building dept. said beam and floor had to be monolithic pour, and floor could not be tied to the beam.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

both jo & woody make good points,,, yep, it has been there AND, evidently, worked well for a # of yrs even w/o being below frost depth,,, but why would woody's bldg dept dictate a monopour ? w/tie bars, you'd achieve the same thing, no ? it seems to me i'd not use them - frost does strange things but i don't KNOW :huh: not does anything i've done help :whistling2: but that's why we have forums - to learn :yes: thanks, guys !

irc


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

itsreallyconc said:


> both jo & woody make good points,,, yep, it has been there AND, evidently, worked well for a # of yrs even w/o being below frost depth,,, but why would woody's bldg dept dictate a monopour ? w/tie bars, you'd achieve the same thing, no ? it seems to me i'd not use them - frost does strange things but i don't KNOW :huh: not does anything i've done help :whistling2: but that's why we have forums - to learn :yes: thanks, guys !
> 
> irc


 
Well, in retrospect i'd tend to agree with you , let the floor float like a basement floor does, as you say frost does strange things.


----------

